# Ad supported Fire - Can opt out - COMBINED thread



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay, I admit the new Fire is tempting, even though I love my iPad. I was looking at those prices and all the coverage, looking at my Amazon credit and the Swagbucks credit I just ordered and thinking, Damn! I almost have enough.

So I was looking at the product page and came to a screaming halt when I saw something none of the articles I read have mentioned.

All the Fires have Special offers. All of them. Am I the only person to notice that?

I don't mind them on my Touch. The "dead authors" screen savers are (in my opinion) ugly, so the offers don't bother me, even though they've become pretty much a joke. But I unlock a tablet many times per day, and I like being able to customize that with pretty pictures (like my current John and Sherlock wallpaper--Yum!).

So I think Amazon killed the Fire for me. Love my Touch. Not replacing it with a Paperwhite (though it looks great). But for tablets. my iPad wins.

Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JuliMonroe said:


> Okay, I admit the new Fire is tempting, even though I love my iPad. I was looking at those prices and all the coverage, looking at my Amazon credit and the Swagbucks credit I just ordered and thinking, d*mn! I almost have enough.
> 
> So I was looking at the product page and came to a screaming halt when I saw something none of the articles I read have mentioned.
> 
> ...


I mentioned it in the Fire announcement thread...I still ordered my Fire. The Special Offers don't bother me on my e-ink K's, they won't bother me on the Fire; any screensaver is just something to get out of the way on the way to my content.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I mentioned it in the Fire announcement thread...I still ordered my Fire. The Special Offers don't bother me on my e-ink K's, they won't bother me on the Fire; any screensaver is just something to get out of the way on the way to my content.
> 
> Betsy


I agree. . . . .

And, who knows, it might be that there will be a way to buy out of them, just as there is for regular kindles.

It is, after all, how they keep the price down. . . .


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I mentioned it in the Fire announcement thread...I still ordered my Fire. The Special Offers don't bother me on my e-ink K's, they won't bother me on the Fire; any screensaver is just something to get out of the way on the way to my content.
> 
> Betsy


I obviously did not read your announcement carefully enough. You're the only one I've seen mention it. I'm surprised how under the radar it's been.

I also think the ad on the home screen would bug me, but that's me. If someone wants an inexpensive media consumption device, the ads might even be helpful.

Now what I'm really hoping? That ads on the Fire will bring back the better Special Offers. They went away right after I bought my Touch.  Still wondering if it was something I said...


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

It's kinda funny, though......I pre-ordered one of the Paperwhites and one of the Fire HD's.  When I look at my orders, the Paperwhite says "Includes Special Offers" in the name of the device, but the Fire does not.  Sneaky.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lindnet said:


> It's kinda funny, though......I pre-ordered one of the Paperwhites and one of the Fire HD's. When I look at my orders, the Paperwhite says "Includes Special Offers" in the name of the device, but the Fire does not. Sneaky.


Well, you can order the PW without special offers; so it's a clear distinction. All the new Fires come with them.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JuliMonroe said:


> I obviously did not read your announcement carefully enough. You're the only one I've seen mention it. I'm surprised how under the radar it's been.


Well, it wasn't in the initial post, but during the course of the live blogging:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,124287.msg1861556.html#msg1861556

And the thread moved pretty fast.

Betsy


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, it wasn't in the initial post, but during the course of the live blogging:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,124287.msg1861556.html#msg1861556
> 
> And the thread moved pretty fast.
> ...


 No SD card compatibility, no external volume control!!! I'll save my upgrade money. Maybe next year.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm really disappointed.  I don't want "special offers" and I want to control what shows on my tablet.  I want to choose the screensaver and lock screen.

Betsy's post in the other thread was the first place I saw that mentioned.  Good catch!

So, unless they come up with an unlocked version, I think a new Kindle Fire is not in my future. 

I'm really surprised about the "no volume buttons" too.  That's one of the few things I don't like about the old Kindle Fire.  

(I'm bummed about the "no page turn buttons" on the Paper Whites too.  But, I may still cave on one of those, if there is still a really fast way to flip pages.)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon has announced that you can opt out of the Special Offers for $15.  The offers are a non-issue for me, but for folks who are bothered by them, Amazon has heard you and responded, as I've come to expect from Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NightReader said:


> I'm really surprised about the "no volume buttons" too. That's one of the few things I don't like about the old Kindle Fire.


Where did you hear no volume controls? External controls are clearly labeled on the quick start guides for the HD models; at least the 8.9? Off to check the 7" models...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can see the external volume controls here. (This from the 7" HD version)

And, as Meemo said, you can now opt out of the Special Offers...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm happy to see that they added the option to remove the offers after you register your Fire. I don't think I'll care much, but I know the ads are a deal breaker for so many people.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't much care either, but am glad for others.  I don't know if I'll opt out or not, but I want to have them at first just to see how intrusive the home page ad is, and to see if they have some good initial offers.  

Betsy


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I've never seen Amazon do anything like this before. I know some people will be very excited about this!



> "Amazon now says it will offer users a $15 option to disable the [Kindle Fire] ads. 'We know from our Kindle reader line that customers love our special offers and very few people choose to opt out. We're happy to offer customers the choice,' an Amazon spokesperson confirmed to _ABC News_."
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/technology/2012/09/amazon-15-to-get-rid-of-the-pre-loaded-ads-on-the-kindle-fire-hd/


_moved and merged with existing discussion thread in Fire Talk_


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Still no word on the UK site about whether we'll be able to opt out of the ads and the reply from Kindle CS to my email enquiry was vague and full of waffle and basically didn't say one way or the other if we'll get the option.

LOL I just wrote a very long diatribe (can you have a _written_ diatribe?) on my feelings concerning the increasing list of features non-US customers have to put up with not getting, despite paying the same prices. However, I took pity on you all and deleted it. 

I'll go vent somewhere else ... pity the people in the office with me today ....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I say re-write your diatribe, re-purpose it into a well reasoned and thoughtful complaint/concern, and send IT to Amazon. . . . . maybe directly to that Jeff Bezos email address. . . . .


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can see the external volume controls here. (This from the 7" HD version)


That's great news. Lack of an external volume control was my biggest gripe about the original Kindle Fire.


----------

